# Frog explanation



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm sorry about the mystery frog thread. I was trying to see who can guess what it was, it was only a joke. I was going to confess once somebody got it right. But once I logged on today, people geared it in the wrong direction thinking I make stuff up for the hell of it. I wanted to see if somebody would get it right. My age has nothing to do with, it's my personality. I'm deeply sorry for my actions, believe what you want to believe, but I wanted to see which frogger is best at identification. Also, when I went to post today to say it was fake, the thread was closed. Who doesn't do this once in a while? Really? I mean, who hasn't posted a hoax thread as a joke/test of things. I'm very sorry guys.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Nick,

OK, I can forgive and forget. I was just annoyed because we are working out a trade/sale and your post had me thinking I was making a mistake. 

Jeremy


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks that's the kind of feedback this site needs. I know it was stupid, but the turtle forum I am on does this sorta thing 24/7 and apparently it's not meant for DB. I'm just a geeky teen who was bored on a school night and did something stupid, like the people on Cops.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

well...
i wasnt happy about the thread when i realized what it was
but
you really changed alot in my mind that u posted this. That u addressed it and such and now i see it wasnt a purposefull hoax, i hav cooled down

jokes and sarcasm can be lost on the internet sadly.


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks. It's nice to hear that. I really felt like an a$$hole when I saw the thread was closed and wanted to apologize. I swear on everything I believe in that I was about to post about "You got it right!" or "JK". And then I saw it turned into a three page rant which taught me one thing, I need to GROW UP. I'm not a toddler, I'm a young teenager who needs to learn. I can't just make a joke out of everything, I laugh at anything really. I got a detention because I couldn't stop laughing one time. I have learned a lot from my stupid prank thread and wanted to sincerely apologize once again.


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

kingnicky101 said:


> I need to GROW UP. I'm not a toddler, I'm a young teenager who needs to learn.


I think you just did! 

Kudos on the apology, that is a very "grown-up" thing to do.

Peace
Shawn


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Nicky,
Live & learn, glad to see you "Manned Up"!! And to think of what would have happened to you if you were on Cops..... Well let me tell you (only kidding). I don't think you got beat up to bad.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Bob Fraser said:


> Hi Nicky,
> And to think of what would have happened to you if you were on Cops..... Well let me tell you (only kidding).


Yeah I was trying to picture him in jeans, shirtless and barefoot, drunk, stumbling on the front lawn in a trailer park yelling at the cops and the cameras - it wasn't coming together though


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

he would have been shirtless hiding under an upturned kiddie pool


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

It was pretty obvious he was just bullshitting when he said he got a few mystis from a local pet store because he thought they looked cool. LOL at everyone who got all excited like maybe they could buy them too or something.


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

I just wanted to buy it lol


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Since I'm the Mod who closed the thread, I'll add some things here. I'll leave it up to the overall Dendroboard membership, to decide whether or not to accept your "joke" excuse.

Regarding "jokes", I strongly suggest your confine them to the Lounge. Especially, as was the case in the "Mystery" threads, when they're at the expense of other member's time and energy. In general, they detract from the overall value of the site and promote an air of distrust.

Assuming this was a "joke", I also strongly suggest that you reread Aesop's "The Boy Who Cried Wolf" for some further insight.

Thanks for stepping up.




kingnicky101 said:


> Hi guys, I'm sorry about the mystery frog thread. I was trying to see who can guess what it was, it was only a joke. I was going to confess once somebody got it right. But once I logged on today, people geared it in the wrong direction thinking I make stuff up for the hell of it. I wanted to see if somebody would get it right. My age has nothing to do with, it's my personality. I'm deeply sorry for my actions, believe what you want to believe, but I wanted to see which frogger is best at identification. Also, when I went to post today to say it was fake, the thread was closed. Who doesn't do this once in a while? Really? I mean, who hasn't posted a hoax thread as a joke/test of things. I'm very sorry guys.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm not sure what the policies are on the anonymous turtle forum where you routinely see these sorts of plagerism posts but most forums prohibit them as the they are a legal liability for the forum and the forum owners as well as the poster.... that is something to think about... 
If it is the norm to post false information (even as a joke), then that would be a forum in which I would not want to participate. 

I have to admit that regardless of the willingness to own up to a "mistake", the choice to deliberately post fake information leads me to suspect that claims made in other threads are potentially suspect as the information is based on his word alone. 

When I saw that they were stolen pictures, my first thought was that he was trying to launder some mysteriosus into his collection by claiming they were "found" at a local pet store (even though that wouldn't change thier legality..)... 


I'll accept the apology with reservations until he has shown one way or another he can be trusted in the future. 

Ed


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's my advice....

Walk on eggshells on this board.....that goes with all other threads too.

You most likely will not get another chance.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I don`t know, after re-reading that thread a few times I get the feeling you were trying to start a hybrid debate.
I could be wrong.

John


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

WOW. you guys are making way too big of a deal of this. give the kid a break already. he said it was a joke and apologized for it. and how did he waist peoples time and energy?? if he had said he saw the pictures on another site people still would have posted! he obviously wanted to make it harder to figure out what they are. if you say i found these at a petstore in the US its kinda hard to figure out. if you say i saw these on a foreign website then they are totally mysteriosus.


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

It seems that most of you do not remember being a kid and doing dumb things! Everyone of us did stupid things when we were young and didn't realize until later that it was not the right thing to do.

As far as plagiarism goes... I have had college students in class who didn't know what it was, before I told them.

The kid apologized... lets let it go and move on!

Peace
Shawn


----------

